# Grey-winged Trumpeter (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 23, 2015)

Kind of a strange bird from the Amazon lowlands...







Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Shutter speed: 1/125 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure compensation: -1/3
Flash: Off
ISO: 800
Lens: EF400mm f/5.6L USM - See more at: http://www.naturescapes.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=252792#sthash.crluV6XR.dpuf


----------

